# Rechner mit Linux als Proxy, Firewall, Datei und Druckerserver - aber wo gibts..



## josDesign (27. September 2003)

Hallo!

Mein Problem besteht aus mehreren Problemen:

1. Möchte ich mir einen Rechner als "Server" einrichten.
2. Soll dieser als Druckserver funktionieren
3. als Dateiserver (habe da schon viel von Samba gelesen? aber was ist das genau)
4. als Proxy und Firewall

.... das alles für mein Heimnetzwerk.


4.1. Ich habe derzeit noch ISDN über einen Fritz X! PC V3 (Serieller Anschluss an PC) - Meine Frage funktioniert der denn auch mit Linux? 

4.2. Ich bekomme im November endlich ADSL. Dann ist mein obiges Problem weg. Oder?


5. Und das aller wichtigste: Ich suche dafür...
5.1.  eine geeignete Linux-Distr...
5.2 für Proxy, Firewall, Druckserver,Dateiserver Programme für Linux.

Ich denke das dies sehr viele Fragen sind...

Kennt jemand evtl. auch gute Tutorials zu diesem Thema..? Oder Seiten im WWW?


mfg
josDesign


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

hallo.
ich bin zwar kein linux spezie, versuche dir trotzdem ein paar tipps zu geben.

1. firewall: auf ner firewall oder proxy sollte nix anderes laufen. jemehr an diensten oder anwendungen darauf läuft, umso eher die möglichkeit, diesen Rechner zu kompromittieren.

ansinsten sollte die aktuellen Distris das alles können. Ich selber habe mit mandrake gute erfahrungen gemacht. Redhat soll auch sehr gut sein, bei mir hab ichs nur noch nicht am laufen, warum auch immer.
für Suse gibts reichlich seiten im Netz. zum anfang immer die Homepage der anbieter.

mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. Ansonsten die MAN pages durchsuchen.


----------



## webfreak (5. Oktober 2003)

Zu1.:

Möchte ich mir einen Rechner als "Server" einrichten.
Was meinst du mit Server. Eigentlich egal, mit Linux geht in der sicht alles.

Zu2.: Kein Problem

zu3.: Samba ist ein Tool, das folgendes erlaubt:
Zugriff von Windoof auf Linux drucker(für punkt 2) und dateien.
Zugriff von Linux aus Windoof drucker(für punkt 2) und dateien.
Netsend Messages schicken.

zu 4.: Proxy empfehle ich dir net, spiele, diverse Progs usw. funken da net.
Ich emfehle dir, die Netzwerke zu routen, dann fällt allerdings die Filterfunktion und die Benutzerrechte weg, must du dir überlegen

zu 4.1.: weis ich net

zu 4.2.: ADSL müsste kein Problem sein

zu 5.: Wenn du gutes GUI brauchst Suse (aber das nehm ich net an.)
An sonsten RedHat oder Debian.

Schau dir auch mal fli4l.de an.

Ich denke das langt erst mal, weiter fragen bitte per pn.

CU webfreak


----------



## Habenix (5. Oktober 2003)

> 1. firewall: auf ner firewall oder proxy sollte nix anderes laufen. jemehr an diensten oder anwendungen darauf läuft, umso eher die möglichkeit, diesen Rechner zu kompromittieren.



w_anja hat völlig recht. Das solltest du dir 2 mal überlegen ob du das machen willst.

Die Funktionalitäten die du suchst sind standardmässig bei allen (soweit ich weiss) Distributionen dabei. 
Versuchs mal mit RedHat 


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## josDesign (5. Oktober 2003)

werd mir jetzt das suse 8.2 proffessional zulegen....

passt das für solche Dienste....


und noch eine frage... kann das LINDOWS denn auch diese ganzen Dienste....?


----------



## pkatwork (5. Januar 2004)

*http://www.tutorials.de*

Auf 

http://www.linux-praxis.de

gibt es zum Thema Server jede Menge Tutorials

u.a. DHCP, Mail, FTP, HTTP .....

auch die Grundlagen zu Linux werden erklärt

Dürfte dir beim einrichten eines Servers sehr hilfreich sein.


----------

